# Cuda or slayer



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been looking at some new yaks and wanted your opinions. It may be a while till I'm able to pick up a new kayak, but I still want to weigh out my options. The Jackson cuda and Native slayer have really caught my eye. I usually fish smaller ponds, lakes and reservoirs, but also like to hit the occasional float or Lake Erie.

Does the cuda have a gear track type of system like the native boats do?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Slayer slayer slayer!



what the heck? We cant do all caps?? You cant chant Slayer in lower case!! 

I think you should consider the Slayer with the pedal drive, shes Hobie expensive but its bada$$!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm leaning toward the slayer, I don't think I need the pedal drive though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Of the 2 mentioned the Cuda cause you will need the dry hatches to keep things dry and what stuff is not needed out of the way. Dont get me wrong I like the Slayer and almost got one but no way to store my C Tug so I choose a Moken 12.5 instead.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

The open cockpit and storage area is what I like about the slayer, but the center console/ rod locker hatch is a pretty nice feature on the cuda too. The cuda comes with two rocket launcher rod holders too. However the slayer has a track system, that I really like. I'm not sure if the cuda does.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

I got a coosa instead of the slayer due to lack of internal storage. Having absolutely none is crazy.

Cuda it is.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't really use the internal storage on my kayak now. I'm sure the second I don't have it is when I'll want or need it though. 

I suppose I'll have a while to decide though, because right now I can't.

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll sell you my 12 Manta Ray w/ Lowrance DSI 4 for $900 .


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

If you like those boats you might look at the new Old Town Predator. It has a similar hull design.


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

I bought a 14.5 slayer this year and really like it so far. I was also considering buying a cuda but couldnt find any to demo in my area.I tried the slayer out before i bought it and really liked it in fact i bought it the same day i demoed it.not sure where your located but i bought my slayer at the backpackers shop in sheffield. I encourage everyone to support your local business if you can. I really like the track system also. if you check out the official kayak modification thread you can see the rod holders i made for mine.I just tried them out on lake erie tonight for the first time.they worked great.the lake was pretty flat tonight but i took a lot of boat wakes tonight and the slayer handled them beautifuly.better than i was expecting.only thing i found that really annoys me about the slayer is the cup holder has nowhere to drain.as far as internal storage i didnt need it so no big deal for me.I think you would happy with either but i liked the clean look of the slayer plus i could buy it locally.I didnt really like how the cuda looked either.


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I don't really use the internal storage on my kayak now. I'm sure the second I don't have it is when I'll want or need it though.
> 
> I suppose I'll have a while to decide though, because right now I can't.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


When you go to the kayak rendezvous next spring with us is on south bass island your going need all the dry storage you can get. There is also a poker run on Kelly's island this sept. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Before you buy try them all out. You are lucky enough to be within a short drive to www.kayakcorral.com in Michigan.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

The new Jackson big rig looks pretty sweet too. I wonder how it paddles being as wide as it is.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

dasmopar said:


> When you go to the kayak rendezvous next spring with us is on south bass island your going need all the dry storage you can get. There is also a poker run on Kelly's island this sept.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Both sound pretty fun. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Yakphisher said:


> Of the 2 mentioned the Cuda cause you will need the dry hatches to keep things dry and what stuff is not needed out of the way.


What he said.



Jmsteele187 said:


> ...the center console/ rod locker hatch is a pretty nice feature on the cuda too. The cuda comes with two rocket launcher rod holders too. However the slayer has a track system, that I really like. I'm not sure if the cuda does.
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No track system on the 'Cuda. I have heard some people gripe about the track system as it's just something else to snag a hook on.

The 'Cuda also has the rod stagers adn rod tip covers and I use them all the time. The little pocket under the 'Cuda seat is also a great place to stick a rod butt to free up your hands and secure the rod.



shwookie said:


> I got a coosa instead of the slayer due to lack of internal storage. Having absolutely none is crazy. Cuda it is.


Especially if you are going to fish Erie. Great Miami Outfitters has the Slayer (side by side with the 'Cuda) and I took a good look at it when I was there last week ordering my wife's kayak. The slayer forward hatch EDIT DOES have scuppers. The cover is flimsy and didn't look to be even close to being water tight. EDIT Gear stored in there is probably going to get wet at the least and soggy in rougher water.

I did like the look of it though for flat water and spent some time looking it over. Nice seat like the 'Cuda.

Jackson has a 14 minute youtube video that really explains the features. 

I'll be at GMO this morning picking up the new Jackson Cruise 12, I'll see if I can get any info from the folks there.

OK, just got back from picking up the Cruise. I stopped by and looked again and found the two scuppers in the forward hatch of the Slayer, so I was wrong when I said there were none there the. Both yaks have some fine features, the 'Cuda has more storage options (a lot more) for rods and other gear. They also have storage options for the center console.

If you just have to have that slide track then get the Slayer, otherwise you probably need to put eyeballs on both yaks, take pics and notes.


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

I love the slayer myself it does have some internal storage not a lot but it does have some. I do some camping from the yak and could easy fit everything i need for a trip in the slayer, But you will need to have everything in dry bags. 
You should try them both everyone has different needs


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yakphisher said:


> Before you buy try them all out. You are lucky enough to be within a short drive to www.kayakcorral.com in Michigan.


Can one negotiate on price at kayak corral?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

I've heard no. I have not tried though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Can one negotiate on price at kayak corral?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I believe Jackson has a non-negotiable national price plan, but it never hurts to ask. Ask for some accessories to be thrown in, all they can do is say no.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

shwookie said:


> I got a coosa instead of the slayer due to lack of internal storage. Having absolutely none is crazy.
> 
> Cuda it is.


Agreed. Looked at ride and slayer. Liked the look of the slayer as a standing platform but it was a easy decision. Love my internal storage.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think I'm leaning toward the cuda now, I think it's all the extras that are selling me. The internal storage doesn't hurt either though. Now I have to decide 14 or 12ft.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GoldenDomer (Aug 4, 2013)

I just bought the 12' slayer and am loving it. I've got a bad back so twisting to get to things behind me isn't much of an option. I'm able to keep two full sized Plano boxes under my seat, a small Plano on each side of my seat, and two in the recess past the cup holder. I spent 6 hours in it today and was comfortable the whole time. 

I was slightly concerned about storage but I figured if I ever had a big need I would just buy dry bags. I'm kicking around buying the bow bag in case I ever decide to catch and not release. I've got a cooler behind my seat, but I can't easily get to it. 

It paddles really well, does well in chop, and is pretty stable. There is a dry bucket behind the seat where I keep my cell, car keys, license, etc. 

All in all I'm very happy with it. If I did longer trips or bigger water than local lakes I would have gone for the 14', but this model fits my needs to a tee!


----------

